# كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن



## Boutros Popos (3 سبتمبر 2009)

فقال له يسوع ان كنت تستطيع ان تؤمن.كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن.
فللوقت صرخ ابو الولد بدموع وقال اؤمن يا سيد فاعن عدم ايماني.
مرقس 9: 23- 24


اخذ الاب ابنه الذى به روح شرير منذ صباه ليسوع ليخلصه. دار حديث قصير بين يسوع و الاب. هذا الحديث يعكس محبة ورقة المسيح فى تعامله مع البشر.
يسوع اراد ان يسال الاب هل لك ايمان بانى ساشفى الابن؟. ولكن يسوع لم يريد ان يحرج الاب و فى نفس الوقت اراد ان يلفت النظر الى اهمية الايمان. فقال يسوع هذه الاية الرائعة.... ان كنت تستطيع ان تؤمن. كل شيئ مستطاع لدى المؤمن..... اى انى على اى حال ساشفى الابن من هذا القيد و لكن اعلم انك ستحتاج الايمان فى كل دائرة من دوائر الحياة. 
فهم الاب رسالة يسوع له و صرخ بدموع اؤمن يا سيد....فاعن عدم ايمانى.... اى ان الاب يريد ان يقول ليسوع ان ايمانى اضعف من ان يشفى ابنى... فساعدنى انت....


عندما كنت اطلب شيئ من الله و الله لا يستجيب كنت اعزى ذلك لايمانى الضعيف. 
لكن يسوع هنا يطلب منا ان ناتى اليه كما نحن بغض النظر عن الحالة نعترف بضعفنا و نطلب منه ان يتدخل، وهو امين.... لن يعيرنا بل سيعيننا و يشجعنا و يرفعنا ...............ولن يردنا...... 


اشكرك يا يسوع على محبتك ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وهو امين.... لن يعيرنا بل سيعيننا و يشجعنا و يرفعنا ...............ولن يردنا......



شكرا جدا
موضوع رااااائع ومميز جدا جدا جدا
ربنا معاكم وأمه الحنون


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم كل شىء مستطاع للمؤمن 
طالما المسيح معه 
استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 سبتمبر 2009)

> لكن يسوع هنا يطلب منا ان ناتى اليه كما نحن بغض النظر عن الحالة نعترف بضعفنا و نطلب منه ان يتدخل، وهو امين.... لن يعيرنا بل سيعيننا و يشجعنا و يرفعنا ...............ولن يردنا......


 
كم انت حنون ياايسوع

شكرا على الموضوع 

بركة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراً على مروركم و على تشجعكم*​


----------

